

Did Evernote remove all references to 2fa from forums after they got hacked? - mainevent
https://www.google.com/search?q=evernote+2fa&rlz=1C5CHFA_enGB503GB503&aq=f&oq=evernote+2fa&aqs=chrome.0.57j60l3j0l2.2228&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

======
jgrahamc
It's unclear. Some of the search results don't work, but this one does:
[http://discussion.evernote.com/topic/20932-two-factor-
authen...](http://discussion.evernote.com/topic/20932-two-factor-
authentication/)

~~~
Jabbles
The top search result (for me) is
[http://discussion.evernote.com/topic/24995-security-two-
fact...](http://discussion.evernote.com/topic/24995-security-two-factor-
authentication-please/)

which appears to have been merged with a thread to create

[http://discussion.evernote.com/topic/35674-two-step-
authenti...](http://discussion.evernote.com/topic/35674-two-step-
authentication-eg-via-google-authenticator-and-encryption/)

If you check Google's cache you'll see that this post is the opening post of
the missing page:

[http://discussion.evernote.com/topic/35674-two-step-
authenti...](http://discussion.evernote.com/topic/35674-two-step-
authentication-eg-via-google-authenticator-and-encryption/?p=132143)

[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:Cwstq1...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:Cwstq1thYdgJ:discussion.evernote.com/topic/24995-security-
two-factor-authentication-please/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

~~~
aidos
Ah, interesting. Maybe a case where a 301 could have removed all ambiguity?

------
aw3c2
Better link:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Adiscussion.evernote.c...](https://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Adiscussion.evernote.com+2fa)

------
define_eprime
At a former company (which has since gone out of business) I met some people
who loved Evernote.

One was an administrator who cheerfully kept confidential details about the
security of our corporate network in it without once reading the Evernote TOS
or considering the consequences if those TOS changed.

Even after I explained that those TOS clearly violated several parts of his
employment agreements, he continued to use it. He didn't think there was
anything wrong since our CFO also kept a lot of sensitive information in it...

------
tempestn
Hmm.. As a site owner I try not to jump to conspiracy conclusions, as I've
certainly been on the receiving end of enough of them due to random
coincidences and such. That said, this does indeed seem odd. Did you try
posting a question in their forums about it?

~~~
mainevent
Me also but have regularly checked their 2fa threads because it's a feature
I'm interested in so was surprised to see them gone so soon after the hack. As
you say, could be unrelated.

Haven't posted a question no.

------
freewizard
Did they tell how they get hacked?

~~~
nwh
Would probably would have been SQL injection, given what was leaked.

------
jasonlotito
No. If anything, they pulled all the different references into a single
thread.

------
ksixmju
Evernote: We're Adding Two-Factor Authentication

<http://goo.gl/NiAAm>

